# Pro tournament in Europe this weekend



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Wade Smith IV*

Im shooting it and looking foward to getting Dave's autograph!! LOL!! :77::guitarist::wav:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

good luck shooters, look forward to watching it!

camoham


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*Pics from the shoot*

See this Thread

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=723541


----------

